# Has anybody tried this ? curing IBS through Vagus nerve exercise at home



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

I came across this article in the pinned "remedies" section posted by one of the members of this group although he does claim *not *to have tried it himself.

It talks about a man having cured himself by "stimulating" his vagus nerve through simple techniques like gargling and gagging.

https://pearceonearth.com/how-i-cured-my-irritable-bowel-syndrome/

Has anybody tried this ?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting this, I am going to try it!


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

@PD85 : Please let us know if you experience any relief after your experiment with the same !


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

Kenny said:


> @PD85 : Please let us know if you experience any relief after your experiment with the same !


@Kenny on update on your situation?


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

really interesting, thank you for sharing. Peaked my interest, when i get into an episode and the cramping/D become unbearable i sometimes come close to throwing up. What i've found is that each time i get to that point and i start to gag as if im going to throw up my stomach starts to ease up. In my mind i always thought perhaps my mind is fixated on me not throwing up and it somehow distracts me. After reading this, maybe there is something to it.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

rayan17 said:


> @Kenny on update on your situation?


@rayan17 , @njstomach3-

I tried this exercise for 2 weeks . If you read the article closely , you will see that the author mentions that you must do it to a point till you tear up

I gagged upto 3 times a day , was always able to tear up. I gargled upto 6-7 times a day , I wasn't really able to break into tears with the gargling no matter how deep i did it .

Anyway , the final result is that i was not able to notice any substantial difference in my IBS-D situation. I stopped the gargling because it was very cumbersome. I continue to do the the gagging even to date (it has probably been more than a month)because it is very easy for me to do while i brush my teeth.

Conclusion :It didn't work for me , but i would suggest you'll try it out for yourselves , who knows it may work for you !

Please keep us posted though


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

@PD85 : Hello , any luck with this method ?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Kenny said:


> @PD85 : Hello , any luck with this method ?


Hey Kenny.

I had nearly the exact same experience that you did. A lot of effort and no results. I gargled until my throat was sore as heck! Couldn't tear up for the life of me. And the gagging with a popsicle stick got old quickly too. I gave both up and didn't see any changes. Darn!


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for keeping the thread updated with your results !



PD85 said:


> Hey Kenny.
> 
> I had nearly the exact same experience that you did. A lot of effort and no results. I gargled until my throat was sore as heck! Couldn't tear up for the life of me. And the gagging with a popsicle stick got old quickly too. I gave both up and didn't see any changes. Darn!


----------



## masonmartin (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, 
If you have IBS, it's a good idea to get some exercise. Being active has many health benefits, including potential IBS relief. You can try:
1.Walking
Walking is a great option if you're new to exercise. It's low impact and doesn't require special equipment.When done regularly, walking can manage stress and promote bowel movements.
Here are other exercises for IBS:
In addition to walking, you can also try these exercises for IBS:
1.jogging
2.leisurely biking
3.low impact aerobics
4.leisurely swimming
5.bodyweight workouts
6.organized sports

Also here are some home remedies you can try before exercises , I just went through a couple of site which claims to provide the fart pills you can check - - flatuscents.com and pilulepet.com for more info.I hope this information will helpful for you.


----------



## amitabee (Oct 10, 2020)

I am new here even though I've been dealing with IBS-D for about three years now. I did a lot of investigating into vagus nerve stimulation and tried it. It actually helped my gut for a while and still helps me deal with it mentally and emotionally.

Here's a scientific article about the brain/gut connection and how vagus nerve stimulation works. https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnins.2018.00049/full

You can also go to psychologytoday.com and search for their interesting articles on vagus nerve.

Instead of massaging the nerve along the side of my neck, I tried a different method of vagus nerve stimulation--humming--while meditating/chanting. While meditating, I take deep breaths in and then breathe out very slowly through my nose while humming/"ohming." I kind of think of it as a two-fer. I calm my mind and feel more positive by meditating and hopefully my gut by stimulating my vagus nerve. I imagine I send the good vibes through the nerve from my mind to my gut on my in-breaths and then the bad vibes out from my gut through the out-breaths.

It doesn't seem to help my gut as much anymore, but at least it helps me deal with the feelings I have about it.

Hope it helps someone.


----------



## yogendra (Jul 9, 2021)

Started this from today, let's see if it helps!


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I wonder if a 3 minute cold water shower or bath would stimulate the vagus nerve? Whenever I jumped in cold water when I was younger it always made me gasp very deeply.
But I am not sure what it would do to my heart now so don't risk doing it.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Silviegee said:


> I wonder if a 3 minute cold water shower or bath would stimulate the vagus nerve? Whenever I jumped in cold water when I was younger it always made me gasp very deeply.
> But I am not sure what it would do to my heart now so don't risk doing it.


There is a specific mention that this is *NOT *meant to be done by heart patients , you are absolutely right.


----------



## sedereds (11 mo ago)

I'm very ashamed because I didn't know about such a reaction of the vagus nerve to cold water ... My grandfather suffers from this, and I was very frightened by the frequency with which he could suddenly begin to choke. He used to be a military man, and even despite his age, he retains old habits. In particular, he likes to take cold showers, and indeed, his condition often worsened after this procedure. But for a very long time, I couldn't connect cause and effect. I thought about any reason, but not about water. Grandpa's new personal caregiver told me what the problem was. And now I read about it here. I think I need to read a lot more information.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I have heard singing and chanting also stimulates the vagus nerve (Think "OM") To me that is preferable to making myself gag or poking any stick down my throat...lol!
Gargling does too, which is fine. I am happy to gargle.
I have tried singing but my voice is pretty horrible. I kind of did it once or twice and it didn't cure my IBS, but I think it maybe should be done every day to run an experiment, so my feeble attempt doesn't really count. I just hate the sound of my voice.


----------

